# The suspect egg...Warning! picture is graphic



## stells (Sep 13, 2009)

The Morrocan egg i posted about a while back which i suspected to be twins has hatched....

and i was right it was twins... it has been the most horrific experience i have had to date with the tortoises...

I have one normal living twin and one dead deformed twin.... the living one is doing well and has now been tied off from her sibling but is very very tiny... so keep your fingers crossed for her please....

The dead deformed one... had no eyes... a deformed jaw... a deformed leg and her heart and what looks like her lungs on the outside of her body.... she was alive last night... but when i looked this morning she had passed.... which is a blessing really....

I do have pictures but i won't post them as they may be upsetting to some people.... 
__________________


----------



## Stazz (Sep 13, 2009)

*RE: The suspect egg...*

Ohhhhh Kelly, Im sorry to hear about the one twin, but also so happy to hear that its not suffering anymore. Fantastic you have one healthy one though. I will pray for her bigtime


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

*RE: The suspect egg...*

O no Kelly  I am so sorry to hear it was twins after all. It must have been horible for you to see the little dead one . I am glad the other one is alive, My fingers are crossed.


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 13, 2009)

*RE: The suspect egg...*

oh i am sorry to hear that i hope the other hatchling is alright


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2009)

*RE: The suspect egg...*

I wish you would post the pictures, I for one would love to see it. Perhaps with a note in both the thread title and then within the thread before the picture warning folks it's graphic in nature?

Where were the two joined at? Appearantly some point like on the shell, since your trying to tie it off? The small one was strong enough to break out of the shell on it's own?


----------



## stells (Sep 13, 2009)

*RE: The suspect egg...*

They were joined by the yolk sack so that had to be tied off and then a snip with scissors to seperate the two.... The small one got a helping hand... she was positioned at the top of the egg... head up... usually they come out on the side of the egg... so she was having problems reaching the top of the egg...

Here are the pics... decided to post as i have done on SW and people have been grateful for the info...

Still attached...





The deformed twin








The underside (don't look if squeamish)








The scarey thing is the deformed twin was actually alive in the egg last night... i could see the heart on the outside beating away... i had to leave it as it was as the yolk was to large last night to risk the split... this morning she had passed though... which to be honest i was pleased about.... last night poor Danny had me being tearful and physically sick... while he was on the phone trying to eat his dinner.... and he got an early morning call this morning (3am his time)... 

I'm not sure if Baby is going to make it and have no pics of her yet as i want to leave her in peace in the incubator... i am checking regularly but the last few hours i have seen her weaken somewhat... we really do need a miracle...

Sorry folks i don't seem to be able to put a warning in the thread title.... due to the 30 min rule on edits.... do we need this rule??

I do apologise to anyone the pictures may upset


----------



## Candy (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this experience that you've been through Kelly. It must have been very hard for you. Prayers for your little one that he/she will make it through. I didn't have any problems with the pictures you had titled them well enough if I didn't want to look, but I wanted to learn so I did. I'm sure Danny didn't mind the calls that's what couples do. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think you need to apologize to anyone. You posted a warning that it wasn't pretty so anybody who's squeemish shouldn't have looked. I am sorry you had to go thru that tho. I know it's nature but it sure wasn't anything pleasant for you. I am hoping the twin that's left is still alive and will make it for you...keep us posted...


----------



## way2gfy (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, sorry about your heartaches. I hope your little baby becomes your miracle baby. I used to breed birds and I had a few miracle babies.

Thank you for the pictures and I hope to see some of the other baby soon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> I don't think you need to apologize to anyone. You posted a warning that it wasn't pretty so anybody who's squeemish shouldn't have looked. I am sorry you had to go thru that tho. I know it's nature but it sure wasn't anything pleasant for you. I am hoping the twin that's left is still alive and will make it for you...keep us posted...



She apologized before I changed her topic to "warning"

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry, Kelly, for the poor twin that had passed. How sad for you...but like you said, it was for the best.
I'll pray for the other one. He looks alert and cute.


----------



## stells (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry... bad news i'm afraid... Baby passed away this evening... she grew increasing weaker as the day went on...

Thanks for all positive comments...


----------



## Candy (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sorry Kelly.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2009)

O no Kelly  I am so sorry.


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2009)

Truly another learning experience...a sad one though. So sorry Kelly.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 13, 2009)

Its strange that there are so many different types of animals that are obviously not meant to deliver twins. This happen frequently in horses too. I'm sorry that the one baby didn't make it. Its always hard to see the egg develop and wait in anticipation then to have it die.

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss, Kelly.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 13, 2009)

Awwww Kelly, that is such sad news! I was praying for the little one. Even though the pics are hectic, they really are educational. I now see why you really don't want twins in an egg !!!!! Sending our little condolences


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2009)

this question goes out to people who have had eggs hatch since in the wild it would be hard to tell. How rare/common is twin turtles developing in the same egg, I myself have never heard of this and while sad i am intrigued by it.


----------



## stells (Sep 14, 2009)

I have heard of a few sets... most of which have died but sometimes you do get the odd miracle where either both or one do survive... a friend of mine had twin Hermanns a couple of years ago which did both make it... in the wild they wouldn't survive...

These two just weren't meant to be sadly.... when baby was trying to bite me i did notice she had no pinkness in her mouth it was very pale and yellow.... so there must have been something internally wrong.... but i did hope that it might pink up as she absorbed the yolk... and was hanging on to any bit of hope there was.... where as on the other twin all deformities could be seen...

I really do hope i never ever have a twin egg again.... it has been an experience i really didn't want....


----------



## bettinge (Sep 14, 2009)

I agree with Jacqui, I wanted to see the pictures as well. Its nature, maybe the cruel side of nature, but nature just the same!

I was really hoping the second one would live!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2009)

I am sorry for the loss, but keep thinking of the positive knowledge that these two little guys have added to us. Each time I see a set of these, it just amazes me and yes normally they end sadly but those few times they survive makes them such miracles. Since it seems most are attached at the umbilical/stomach/heart area, my fear is always what internal parts are they sharing that we can't see. Much as the problem with conjoined human twins (siamese twins).

Kelly, I am sorry for your exciting and high expectation time to have turned out to be such a sad time, once the hatching happened.


----------



## Nay (Sep 14, 2009)

Kelly, I just saw this post with interest also. I know it's hard, but that second one probably was destined to be a sickly one. But then again stranger things have happened.We always want that underdog to win!
I am curious, and you may have already answered this in another thread, What made you suspicious about the egg. Size? I know I get doubles in jumbo eggs sometimes.
Na


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kelly, so sorry to hear that your twins didn't make it. I appreciate the pics though as I always look for learning experiences. So sorry this one was as your and babys expense. We all know some torts are just not meant to survive but it is hard anyway to loose one let alone two. Hugs to you and what you went through in trying to save baby.


----------



## stells (Sep 14, 2009)

When the egg was candled quite early on i had my suspicions.... there were two blobs to start with at each end of the egg and a pulsating part in the middle which i now know was the deformed ones heart.... as the egg got more and more developed it was quite obvious that there were two masses in the egg....

On a brighter note a second egg has started to hatch... to say i am nervous is an understatement... fingers crossed again folks....


----------



## stells (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone the support means alot... glad the pictures were wanted


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Kelly, sending good thoughts your way for a healthy happy new little Morrocan hatchling from egg#2


----------



## f burkart (Sep 20, 2009)

man sad to hear


----------



## K9KidsLove (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi...Just saw this thread. So sorry the twins didn't make it.
What happened with #2 egg? Did it hatch?
Good luck
Patsy


----------



## stells (Sep 26, 2009)

yep number 2 egg has hatched and number 3... so now have 2 little hatchling Moroccans.... pictures are in the picture section


----------



## K9KidsLove (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations and fabulous!!
Good luck
Patsy


----------

